# Podcasting Marketing



## Bill (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Guys

Here's something I want to share. Please let me know what you think.

There's a lot going on in the world of marketing today.

One of the most interesting is podacsting. (FYI podcasting is a recorded internet conversation published on audio files.) 

it's an excellent way to increase your marketing muscle. Plus it's fun.

That's why I am inviting you all ( ya'll) to be special guests on my podcast show.

It's absolutely 100% free. No selling... no buying. Just an opportunity to test drive podcasting and it's marketing potential.

Excitement, adventure, new marketing knowledge are yours. Experience them on The Bill Jordan Internet Radio Show. 

Your episode can be sent to itunes, your website, or put on a CD. 

Prospects, customers and supports see you as a celebrity. 

As you know they get paid more. 

Give it a shot. 

You may find it to be your best secret marketing weapon of the decade. 

Thanks 

Bill


Peace, Love & Prosperity


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you post a link?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm a little confused
Are you soliciting for podcast advertising?
Or are you soliciting for interviewees for your podcast?

Regarding the best secret marketing weapon of the decade
You can't mean being interviewed on your podcast...(well, maybe you are)
Are you talking about painting contractors making their own podcasts?
Or advertising on other peoples podcasts?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

yea... I'm pretty confused as well. I listen to a lot of podcasts but don't think of it as a way to market yourself to homeowners?


----------



## Bill (Jun 23, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I'm a little confused
> Are you soliciting for podcast advertising?
> Or are you soliciting for interviewees for your podcast?
> 
> ...


Hey Slickshift

Thanks for your comments. 

Let me try to clear the air.

Regarding the issue of solicitation for advertising, my answer is no. 

I am inviting all members to be guests on my show. There is not charge. 

This can make for a different kind of Paint Talk. A Paint Talk where there is interactivity, spontaneity,excitement. Guys talking, learning, helping in real time. 

You are right, being on my show is not the secret weapon of the decade.

The thing is, podcasting has the potential to increase your marketing share. It's effective. It's efficient. It's easy. Maybe most importantly is this. It's absolutely free. 

There are a lot of other benefits for painters who take advantage of podcast marketing. We can explore them at the appropriate time. 

I hope this clears thing up. 

Oh! I forgot. You asked about painters advertising on other peoples podcasts. That is what will happen shortly. Fact is some other professionals do it now. Perhaps that's something Paint Talk may want to check out.

At this time, my intention is only to invite the PAINT TALK membership to be special guests on The Bill Jordan Show. That's at no cost except , your time. 


Hopefully, I cleared the air. Sorry to the confusion. 

Thanks 

Bill 

Peace, Love & Prosperity


P.S.There is gold in podcast marketing. Waiting for competition to strike first is not an option. Or is it?


----------



## Bill (Jun 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> yea... I'm pretty confused as well. I listen to a lot of podcasts but don't think of it as a way to market yourself to homeowners?


Hey Nathan

Thanks for your comments. I really appreciate them. 

What can I say? There's My Space, You Tube, Face Book. Statistics tell us people over 35 makeup the largest percentage for these interactive platforms.

Research shows audio retention out performs visual learning. 

The baby boomers are buying,using and enjoying ipods. Not all of them listen to hard rock. Some are home owners. They find ipods offer flexibility, choice, convenience. 

This opens up new markets. 

Home owners are people. People buy from people they know, trust and believe. Podcast marketing can do that and more. 

Thanks again. I really appreciate your feedback 

Bill 

Peace, Love, Prosperity


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Bill said:


> I hope this clears thing up.


Sorry, Bill....but not really, no
Maybe you could lay off the power sales words and type some substance
I'm not trying to hassle you, it's just constructive criticism

To address some bits I think I did understand, providing content does not guarantee an audience or an increased market share

And you'll have to check with Admin before _soliciting_ any guests for your show
Goes by the name of Nathan
Ask him for permission first please
Just because they don't have to pay to be on it, or don't get paid to be on it, doesn't mean you are not soliciting for guests for your show


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Bill said:


> ....There's My Space, You Tube, Face Book. Statistics tell us people over 35 makeup the largest percentage for these interactive platforms.


I don't know what statistics you are reading, but they are incorrect
The _under_ 35 crowd is by far the largest percentage

Not that the old farts aren't getting int it in droves
And over 35 may be the _fastest growing group _of users
But they are not the largest group by any means


----------



## Bill (Jun 23, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Sorry, Bill....but not really, no
> Maybe you could lay off the power sales words and type some substance
> I'm not trying to hassle you, it's just constructive criticism
> 
> ...


Hey slickshift

Thanks for the feed back . You're right content does not guarantee an audience.

Again thanks for your advice to check with Admim. Pardon my lack of protocol. I am enthusiastic about this concept. That's all. Not looking to offend. Only trying to help. 

As far as "power sales " words, I did go over the top a bit. Didn't I ?

In regards to substance, internet podcasting is similar to radio broadcasting. The difference is podcasting can reach markets radio normally can't. 

The technology is here. Why not use it? I appreciate your candid response.

Thanks again 


Bill 

Peace, Love & Prosperity


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

In a nutshell, how would a podcast bring me more clients?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

To be honest if we are going to have a Paint Talk series of interviews or a contractortalk.com series of interview that is just ment for members to listen to... we will run them. 

If your trying to target consumers in my area of service I find it hard to believe that you can target a podcast to customers in my service area. 
I must be missing something. I'll talk with you over PM about it. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

After a quick discussion via PM I'm closing this thread. If someone wants to talk about podcasting in a new thread that would be great but this is really just advertising which we don't allow.

Thanks.


----------

